# line choice



## shamoo (Mar 15, 2008)

After I purchased my Braided line and started thinking, since I'm new to Swim baits, On the heavier ones do I want a line thats not going to give or should I stick with Mono and just maintain a fresh line(17lb test) and watch my knot. On the smaller swimbaits I plan on using 10-12 lb test Mono.


----------



## redbug (Mar 15, 2008)

shamoo, I was using 65lb red powerpro braid on my mattslure bss series. 
I was fishing for BIG fish in a weed filled lake. I didn't want to lose a 10lber by using 20lb mono. 
That being said I pla on using mono with my swimbaits up here, most likely 17lb izoreline

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2008)

I notice allot of the big swimbait guys around here also use mono......


----------



## shamoo (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks redbug, I preciate it.


----------



## redbug (Mar 15, 2008)

The only fear i have is seeing a $50 swimbait sailing through the air as i say to myself why didn't i use heavier line!!!
I can guarantee that I WILL NOT BE USING FLORO!!! that junk is brittle.

Derek and I just ordered custom swimbait rods I can't wait to get my hands on that thing it should be sweet

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Mar 15, 2008)

This is my first year throwing the bigger baits my self and I have my reel spooled with 30lb suffix, I wanted something strong but also something with a small diameter


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2008)

How about using braid for the sensitivity but with a long leader (about 4-6') so you have the invisibility and a the stretch?


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 16, 2008)

redbug said:


> The only fear i have is seeing a $50 swimbait sailing through the air as i say to myself why didn't i use heavier line!!!
> I can guarantee that I WILL NOT BE USING FLORO!!! that junk is brittle.
> 
> Derek and I just ordered custom swimbait rods I can't wait to get my hands on that thing it should be sweet
> ...



yeah they will be. 
btw, i think 17 or 20lb mono will be more than adequate, as most lines are way underrated breaking strength wise.


----------

